# Se connecter a un share Windows et lire ses mp3 ou sa video



## jko (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acquérir un ipad si il est possible, via un soft disponible sur apple store, de se connecter a un share windows ou samba pour lire ses mp3 ou video avi, mkv,...

Est-ce possible?

Merci pour votre réponse.
Jko


----------



## jko (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Question stupide??

Jko


----------

